# Fishin spots near Lewes



## jkbeck (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey all,
I'm new to the Lewes DE fishing scene. Wife and I bought a camper in Tall Pines CG near Lewes. Was hoping to take my boys fishing for flounder or rock fish perch etc but have no idea where to start. She REALLY likes fresh flounder so any help from you locals would be greatly appreciated. Don't skimp on the secrets HA!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey jkbeck, 
If ya ever get across the bay, give me a shout. We have great places to fish.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Chsp


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*IRI is the place to fish...*

Learn how to fish Indian River inlet. A lot of huge flounder, trout, stripers,and blues are taken here. I like to fish the DE surf near the jetties. I use a single-hook diamond jig and put a long piece of thin squid strip (or pork rind) on the single hook. Cast out and retrieve slowly. Flounder dont move around too much and wait for the bait to come to them...

IRI can be overwhelming to learn how to fish it. I do 90% of my fishing there at night off the jetty (with Korkers). First light brings in the large blues which can be taken with white bucktails or spoons (I prefer the Krocdyle 2 1/2 oz silver prim spoon and replace the treble with a single hook - SIWASH type).

Have fun and enjoy!

Sandcrab


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

IRI can be a little intimidating and even dangerous for newbies but worth a shot. From Lewes try the pier and beach area at Cape Henlopen, or Roosevelt inlet... both are easier to manage, especially if kids are involved.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Agreed.. IRI isnt for everyone... not as fisherman freindly as CHSP....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Sandcrab said:


> I use a single-hook diamond jig and put a long piece of thin squid strip (or pork rind) on the single hook. Cast out and retrieve slowly. Flounder dont move around too much and wait for the bait to come to them...
> 
> IRI can be overwhelming to learn how to fish it. I do 90% of my fishing there at night off the jetty (with Korkers). First light brings in the large blues which can be taken with white bucktails or spoons (I prefer the Krocdyle 2 1/2 oz silver prim spoon and replace the treble with a single hook - SIWASH type).
> 
> ...


Its funny u meantioned that bc I just picked up a handful of my 2nd favorite lures (firast being Croc Spoons) and swapped the hooks... I got a couple different ways I plan to present these this year... Time will tell if my way works..


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

chsp is definatly good for newbies, peir or beach and along rt 1 south of dewey plenty of pull offs to get to the beach and fish also the beach at lewes and roosevelt inlet is very good


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

once u get the hang of fishing the inlet it can be very rewarding ,, I like metal at first light , swicth over to white and red dropper fly white worm ,, switch to black on black at night

If u dont have korkers find a old pair of boots with thick soles and screw short square head screws in the bottom , I have 2 boots and one pair of sandles I have done this to works pretty good


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Kwesi W. said:


> Its funny u meantioned that bc I just picked up a handful of my 2nd favorite lures (firast being Croc Spoons) and swapped the hooks... I got a couple different ways I plan to present these this year... Time will tell if my way works..


KW,

Looks like you did a good job swapping out the trebles. I too like the stingsilvers too as they cast better than the Krocs. The Krocs are more versitile IMHO as they can be fished more easily at and depth.

Get yourself some stick-on prism metalic film available at BPS ($2.00 per pack of 3 sheets). I use the silver holographic. Cut to fit the front part of the Kroc spoon. This makes the Kroc a super killer on the larger blues. Don't tell anyone but this is my #1 bluefish "Go-To" lure for the football sized blues at IRI and the DE surf... Get there on an incoming high tide at first light and you can really clean up from the jetty or nearby beach... 

Sandcrab


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I agree.. Croc Spoons are my goto lure also.. as you know in not really a lure guy and lack the desire to learn the proper skill to throw some of the other stuff(plugs, etc..) So the jigs and spoons are right up my alley.. The SS come in handy when you see those blues breaking 100+ yards off the beach... That's when Distance Matters....


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Kwesi W. said:


> I.. The SS come in handy when you see those blues breaking 100+ yards off the beach... That's when Distance Matters....


Oh Yeah! Those SS can fly! I've cast across IRI (South jetty to North jetty) with a SS and my ABU 6500 before! It can be done...

We got to get together and fish IRI this Summer - at night - with plugs...

Sandcrab


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

You can also add KastMasters to that list !!!


----------

